# BAGHDAD | Al-Muhaweyanah Island | Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Project Name : Al-Muhaweyanah Island
Project Region : Baghdad - Iraq
Project Type : Commercial / Residential
Status : Proposal














































































































































































































Pixarch Architectural 


​


----------



## UknownAndGone (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow!!!! Inshallah


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Dafuq did I just see ...


----------

